# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  My subconscious is frightened of me

## gloriousbattle

Weird topic, huh?  Still, all I can say is that this seems to be happening, and I think it is getting in the way of my ability to attain lucidity.

I won't post more details now.  I'm really interested to see if anyone has had a similar problem, how it manifested itself, and how they dealt with it.

Thanks

----------


## SilverJay

I'll chime in here too, see if I can help. Hmm.. I haven't had this problem, but I could try to make a decent Hypothesis. 

Remember, it is your subconscious. Hm. If you think of it as distant, as in, you feel your subconscious is, seperate from you, it might be intimidated in a way. (I'm trying my best  :;-):  )
Well, your subconscious will only be frightened of you if you _think of it that way_. Keep a mantra in your head, sort of like this, "My subconscious is me, I'm open to myself, my conscious and subconscious will come intact with open arms." Something similar, to help you retain the idea that it won't be frightened of you. 

_Anyway,_based on what you've said, here's what I can say about this particular situation of yours. Retaining your conscious is basically how you Lucid, or being Lucid is the awareness of the conscious. So whether or not it is frightened, you can still take control of the dream.

When in dreams, you can interact with your subconscious. With this intrest, try to summon your DG. Unlike others who seek it, you have a reason. If you're able to become Lucid, say something like, "DG come forward. or, My DG will be around the corner." Something of the sort, trying to summon it. It could be an animal, beast, it all depends on your subconscious. If you're able to get this far, ask it a few questions you may have. This isn't researched enough, but basically, you're talking to your own subconscious mind. 

Always remember, your own Subconscious isn't very..Reliable. Good Luck with your Situation!

----------


## Phion

I'm a bit frightened of you, too.

----------


## Triforce

I reckon a few more details would help us sort it out. Or perhaps you're not forward and/or honest enough with your subconscious? There has to be a good reason it's frightened of you.

----------


## gloriousbattle

In both of the two lucid dreams that I have been able to induce, I go this impression.  In dream #1, the characters seemed very hesitant, and when I announced my intention to find a "wisdom figure" who could guide me to direct interaction with my subconscious, the dream ended shortly thereafter.

In the second dream I had, I decided to seek my subconscious out directly, and flew to the top of a building to get a better look at the landscape, and some idea where I might go.

On the top of the building, I ran into two ferocious beasts (half alligator, half pitbull) that immediately attacked me.  I was not frightened of them, but I knew that if I took the time to deal with them, I would lose lucidity.  In other words, they were a purposeful distraction.

Anyway, after that second dream ended, I got the feeling of joy that overcomes you after a lucid dream, but also the distinct feeling that my subconscious was scared and did not want to do this again.  Since then (about a month ago) I have had some semi-lucid experiences, but these have ended almost instantly, and no real lucid dreams.

Phion "I'm a bit frightened of you, too."

Damn, are you running around in my head too?

----------


## Triforce

You are using techniques like rubbing your hands, telling yourself it's a dream, crawling etc., right?

----------


## gloriousbattle

No problems there.  I spin around to keep things lucid.  This is different.  I get the impression, for whatever reason, that it doesn't want me going lucid, again.  Why?  Because that's exactly the feeling I got, and what is the subconscious other than feelings?

----------


## dms111

Your subconscious is you. It's not lurking within you and doesn't think independently of you. Who you think you are is just the culmination of all the countless details that make up your subconscious. If you try to meet your subconscious in your dream you'll just be meeting yourself.

If you think your subconscious is afraid of you then maybe you are afraid of what you're doing?

----------


## gloriousbattle

That could very well be, though I'm not absolutely sure that my subconscious is "me".  That would require a definition of what "me" actually is.  Let's face it, our brains are made of very disparate parts, and they often fight against themselves.  Ever had a sleepless night in which some business or moral question kept your mind up, fighting with itself?

My whole point in getting into lucid dreaming has been to try to get my subconscious and conscious minds to work together, and not fight each other.  Perhaps that is part of it?

BTW, thank you all so much for participating in this.  I really mean it.

----------


## dms111

> Ever had a sleepless night in which some business or moral question kept your mind up, fighting with itself?



Yes, but I don't see it as my mind fighting itself. Just cooperation between the different parts. All of the relevant information in my SubC is working together to figure out the most reasonable truth that it can. When I hold two contradictory thoughts they aren't fighting each other but working with each other to figure out which is the most reasonable truth.

If you believe your mind is fighting against lucidity then every lucid you have will contain those distractions you mentioned. I have had similar distractions but I explain them quite differently. I have had a lucid dream where I was suddenly swarmed by about 50 puppies. ::chuckle::  They kept running through my legs and around me and made it so I couldn't move without stumbling. I woke up before I was able to escape that situation. This distraction is really no different from your creatures attacking you. But i see it as just a random occurrence similar to random thoughts popping into my head during the day. We constantly have random, useless thoughts popping into our heads but if they aren't relevant to what we're currently focused on they are easy to ignore. BUT when we dream we interact with our thoughts in much more direct ways which make the random ones much harder to ignore and thus become distractions.

Your conscious and subconscious are already working together. Your consciousness is whatever thoughts you are currently holding. And those current thoughts are always pulled from your subconscious.

----------


## ZeraCook

the First few times I went lucid it would 'glitch' out and I would hear messed up noises and other things, like my subconscious was trying to scare me from getting lucid but eventually I got it down.

----------


## gloriousbattle

> Yes, but I don't see it as my mind fighting itself. Just cooperation between the different parts.



Difference is that I afterwards got the _feeling_ that my subconscious was scared of me, or of this experience.  Since the way the subconscious talks to you most directly (other than in dreams) is through feelings, that is how I grabbed on to this idea.





> the First few times I went lucid it would 'glitch' out and I would hear messed up noises and other things, like my subconscious was trying to scare me from getting lucid but eventually I got it down.



That is my experience!  I knew somebody else must have run into it.

----------


## ZeraCook

Yeah the very first time I noticed because A sign across the street said welcome and i looked away and when I looked back the words changed to America I was like WTF then  Realised and the world froze and I heard what you hear when Some Video games and DVDs freeze then other messed up electronic noises. Another time I was in a car with all my friends when I realised and I looked at my friend and told him and then I tried to push something with my mind and the car we were in started to fly off the bridge and then it faded black and I heard some messed up laughing. I don't have that problem anymore. All I really did after that was concentrated on knowing it was my world and I could control any and everything.d

----------


## gloriousbattle

Any and everything, amybe, with the exception of whether the subconscious would allow you to become lucid in the first place?  There's the question behind all this.  Does the conscious or subconscious mind hold the key to lucidity?

----------


## ZeraCook

I think both do.

----------


## gloriousbattle

Probably the right answer.

----------


## ZeraCook

Just because you start having more lucid if your conscious mind becomes aware of them and craves them, but your subconscious is what is in the control while dreaming, at least non lucid, and even then when I get lucid I let my subconscious control certain aspects.

----------

